# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Opportunity: I may kick myself for this later...

## BuddyRey

I was going to keep this under my hat, maybe to get for my own bookshelf, but I honestly can't justify the expense right now (even at its radically reduced rate), and I don't think I'd have the time to read and enjoy it anyway.

I'm referring to the coveted Shively hardback set of the Collected Works of Lysander Spooner which includes his entire known ouvre except for, I believe, "Vices are Not Crimes" (a lost Spooner work that was only discovered after this publication).  This set usually goes for anywhere from 200 to 400 dollars, but someone's selling their set, in Very Good condition, on eBay for $100.  I'm not affiliated in any way with the seller, but this seemed too good for me to not share with this forum's many Spooner devotees.  Hope someone gets many great hours of enjoyment out of this!  Maybe, just maybe whoever is the lucky winner would be good enough to do some free torrent/librivox audiobook readings from it?  ::nudge nudge, wink wink:::

Merry early Christmas...happy early Chanukah!  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Collecte...item3f28f1fcb6

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Thanks for teh PM, but I can't afford it right now.   Let me know if you find something similar again. ~hugs~

----------


## BuddyRey

Sure thing, HB.  Sorry to hear you're strapped for funds, but at least plenty of people can relate to that these days.  

Hell, if it turns out nobody else is interested in this set, I may have to take the plunge myself, and do those audio readings I mentioned.  

At the risk of getting people excited prematurely, I'm working on a project right now of collating spoken-word readings of great, lost anti-statist writings - or even recording my own if no prior readings exist - to create a treasure trove of forgotten books, essays, speeches, etc. on a single torrent file.  It's only in the very beginning stages so far, but I'm about to upload "On the Production of Security" by Gustav de Molinari, and Spooner would certainly be a nice compliment to that!

----------


## BuddyRey

//

----------


## BuddyRey

Dangit....please somebody buy this or I'll do it (and I don't want to!)

My will power is melting like a fudgsicle on mid-July asphalt.

----------

